# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Ambien

## DoogieHowser

Anyone ever use Ambien to attain lucidity?  

Whenever I take it and go to sleep (I have a prescription), I can kind of create a scenario in my head and put myself into right it.  Its not like a normal daydream type thing, its much more realistic.  You kind of have to be awake to do it because when I really fall asleep Im completely knocked out, no lucidity at all.  Anyone else have any experiences with this?

----------


## PaintaBadger

i&#39;ve taken ambien many times before and it has done the same thing to me..but not everytime i use it

----------


## Fallows

Tonight is my first time taking ambien in 2 months, and I've spent the last 2 hours fully awake in a lucid 'dream' being able to create any situtation or recall any past events and see them from a perspective of someone else.   This experience is wonderfull.  I will post more about it when I wake up.

----------


## tommo

I really wanna get my hands on some of this!
It's like a really strong hypnotic agent, so this makes sense.

Maybe taking 20 Xanax will have the same effect?
lol dw I'm not an idiot I was joking.

----------


## BenQ

Fallows I would like to hear more of your experience. Did you ever wake up?  :wink2:  

Some friends of mine, who aren't interested in dreaming, took Ambien for fun and stated it was akin to tripping in some way. From the posts here, it sounds like it.

----------


## Kuhnada29

I actually got prescribed Ambien today.  ::D:  

I keep reading that it causes hallucinations ( hypnagogic hallucinations ), so it seems like the trick is to stay awake and aware to be pulled into a lucid dream by ambien. 

Fallows what mg did you take? I'm very interested in this.

----------


## SKA

I am prescribed Ambien. Once got a trial bunch of pills by my psychiatrists to see how well they'd help me fall asleep ( I suffer from epicly lengthy, severely disturbing episodes of Insomnia ) But I only VERY rarely take them, in case of Insomnia becomming so devastating that it stears me towards mental apocalypse. 


They're effect made me feel rather uncomfortable. Once they helped me to sleep, once they didn't help at all. Strange substance. It's more like loosing your mind and blacking out suddenly than falling asleep gradually.

I'll have to have a supply of Sleep medications in my house allready cuz some time ago I ran out of both Ambien and Midazolam so I think I'll ask my psychiatrist if she can prescribe me some extra ambien.

----------


## inthemirror92

> Anyone ever use Ambien to attain lucidity?  
> 
> Whenever I take it and go to sleep (I have a prescription), I can kind of create a scenario in my head and put myself into right it.  Its not like a normal daydream type thing, its much more realistic.  You kind of have to be awake to do it because when I really fall asleep Im completely knocked out, no lucidity at all.  Anyone else have any experiences with this?



Personally.. I would not reccomend taking this unless you want to trip balls. i tried taking this for a few months to help with sleep deprivation, it worked for a short while. it's not the best and has some intense side effects..  i started taking it for a trip trip and it didn't help with sleep anymore. If you don't fall asleep you will see a lot of freaky stuff in a low lit environment. Ambien never really helped me sleep.. it just helped me halloucinate.

----------


## ninja9578

lol, yeah, I think you can trip balls on ambien, i wouldn't recommend taking it to learn to lucid dream.  melatonin works better for that.

----------


## SKA

Ambien did not make me hallucinate, but it did make my thinking jumbled, incoherent & confused. Wierd molecule.

----------


## ethan_hines

What about the other z drugs like  Zolpiclone (Immovane)? Does it cause Hypnogogic hallucinations ?

----------


## beachgirl

i thought benzos suppressed REM?

----------


## ethan_hines

It's a non-benzodiazepine hypnotic agent and While it acts on the same benzodiazepine receptors as the benzodiazepine family of drugs it is not classed as a benzodiazepine (with which it shares a number of characteristics and effects) from wiki

----------


## cL0cKradi0

i feel obligated to say that ambien is my favorite drug of all.
some of the most ridiculous adventures i have ever been on have had to do with ambien.

it makes dreaming whilst concious finally possible and provides the most creative, surreal environment you can possibly think to be in physical reality.

I know for a fact that you can use ambien to aid lucidity because it gives you an interactive time period before falling asleep to map out and plan your dream in a dream-like, semi-conscious state.  I absolutely love it and it is the ultimate adventure drug.

----------


## tommo

> i feel obligated to say that ambien is my favorite drug of all.
> some of the most ridiculous adventures i have ever been on have had to do with ambien.
> 
> it makes dreaming whilst concious finally possible and provides the most creative, surreal environment you can possibly think to be in physical reality.
> 
> I know for a fact that you can use ambien to aid lucidity because it gives you an interactive time period before falling asleep to map out and plan your dream in a dream-like, semi-conscious state.  I absolutely love it and it is the ultimate adventure drug.



Care to share some experiences?  (Including your feelings etc.)  I'm getting REALLY interested now.

----------


## JamesLD

me and my friend took a bunch of ambien once and stayed up all night and TRIPPED BALLS. it was nuts. I dont recommend it for inducing lucid dreams

----------


## acidlife

Do any of you now about Tramadol?
It's an opioid painkiller. When i take it, i just get in bed and experience HI for 5-8 hours straight.
It's like all these little random movie scene's, each lasting 2-5 seconds max.
And they are alot clearer then real HI, but i guess that this is also partly because your fully awake in this case, i can't sleep when i take it...
I still have 1,5 bottle left, i try to only take it once or twice every month for a maximum effect.
It gives a great tingling sensation over your entire body, also your body starts itching like crazy, but scratching feels sooo good  :smiley: 
And your piss will smell like hell the next day  ::D:

----------


## tommo

Careful with Tramadol.  It's also an SSRI.  Dangerous drugs.

Don't make this another random drug thread, back to Ambien!

----------


## acidlife

> Careful with Tramadol.  It's also an SSRI.  Dangerous drugs.
> 
> Don't make this another random drug thread, back to Ambien!



I thought it was an SNRI, i could be wrong though

----------


## tommo

Yeah you're right SNRI/SSNRI.  My point still stands though, dangerous class of drugs.

----------


## ethan_hines

> Do any of you now about Tramadol?
> It's an opioid painkiller. When i take it, i just get in bed and experience HI for 5-8 hours straight.



Sounds like you were experiencing Twilight Sleep

----------


## Kuhnada29

I JUST got my ambien pills today  ::D: 

So I shall take them when I get off of work. Clockradio, what dose did you take. Can you explain how you use ambien for lucid dreams?

----------


## Kuhnada29

I just took a dose of ambien, 


[edit] it's about 20/25 minutes in, and i feel some euphoric effects. Like a light-dizzy feeling. NO hallucinations yes.   [/edit]

----------


## Elektra

Welp, I just got chided for posting a more specific topic about Ambien.. xD

Can anyone please describe the 'lucid daydreams' that you've had while taking Ambien?

----------


## Kuhnada29

I didn't get any hallucinations or anything when i took 15mg of ambien. I just feel sleepy.... that's it. 

Maybe my CNS isn't depressed enough? I don't know but i tried two times, and no hallucinations at all.

----------


## ethan_hines

> I didn't get any hallucinations or anything when i took 15mg of ambien. I just feel sleepy.... that's it..



my guess is you have to stay awake past the sleepiness say 1hour, then close your eyes and try to stay awake while looking at your eyelids.my guess is, the hypnogogic images will then start.

----------


## Kuhnada29

yea I took 20mg this time, so i'll see how it works out. 

I took them at 2:55, it's now 3:02

I think what ClockRadio was saying is after you stay up on ambien for like an hour or so, you lay down and map out what you want your dream to be.

----------


## nina

Quit being stupid. You take ambien to sleep. Not to get hallucinations. Come on guys.  ::roll::

----------


## Kuhnada29

yea fuck ambien, shit doesn't even work.

----------


## tommo

> Quit being stupid. You take ambien to sleep. Not to get hallucinations. Come on guys.



Correction, most people take Ambien to sleep.  Some people take it to hallucinate lol

Majestic, I think it might not work for everyone, but it almost definitely works.  Some people can't remember it properly.  Could that be what happened?  Or you fell asleep too quickly?
Also, I read that sometimes it can do shit all and then the next time can fuck you up completely (in a tripping way).  Although I might be thinking of something else.

----------


## Kuhnada29

I forgot wtf happened last night, i took the ambien 20mg and like an hour later I was tripping, bumping into walls and shit,  i didn't hallucinate but my motor skills were completely fucked. I threw up a little bit, watched t.v. and went to sleep. Not hallucinations. 

It does the same thing as other CNS depressants, cause I swear I started coming up with some off-the-wall answers to questions that I would ask myself. Crazy thoughts period. 

I don't think I will be taking any more ambien....cannabis is a much better CNS depressant to hallucinate on. 

I think I will have better results with cannabis and melatonin than any other substance.

It's pretty hard to stay awake after an hour of taking as much melatonin as I did...it was like I was drawn into  bed automatically. I didn't have time to think, meditate..or anything....I was just..out.

----------


## tommo

People also say that the hallucinations on Ambien don't seem strange at all.  So think hard.  Like one guy said that seeing his plate and a pan or something playing cards didn't seem out of the ordinary at all.

----------


## nina

> People also say that the hallucinations on Ambien don't seem strange at all.  So think hard.  Like one guy said that seeing his plate and a pan or something playing cards didn't seem out of the ordinary at all.



This guy was probably half asleep. I think people are maybe getting hypnogogic hallucinations confused with waking hallucinations. Also the most that ambien will do is make you think you are seeing things in your peripheral vision. It also makes everything look darker and more contrasty. Honestly if you want to trip, take shrooms or LSD or something, don't misuse or abuse strong prescription drugs that give you amnesia and can be addictive with nasty withdrawal.

----------


## tommo

I dunno.  I'm just going off what I've heard.  Many people report that it's possible.
Also, some people might prefer Ambien.  There's no harm taking it every now and again if it works and you like it.  Probably about the same risk as LSD or shrooms, without the unknown potency issue.
Of course it might not offer you any insight into much at all, but that depends on the person too.

----------


## nina

Btw...I'm not suggesting anyone actually _take_ lsd or shrooms...just making a point that ambien is a really dumb way to try to get hallucinations. I mean seriously, there are OTC medications that will make you hallucinate a hell of a lot more than ambien. (not recommending you go that route either, btw, just saying...)

----------


## Kuhnada29

tommo, aqua is right, don't use ambien to hallucinate...because you usually doblack out and lose your memory and there's no telling the things you did or said. 

most likely you will only hallucinate out of your peripheral vision, plus there is a chance of you vomiting up the ambien. It's a CNS depressant like alcohol, so your going to be drunk with a clear head.

----------


## tommo

> tommo, aqua is right, don't use ambien to hallucinate...because you usually doblack out and lose your memory and there's no telling the things you did or said. 
> 
> most likely you will only hallucinate out of your peripheral vision, plus there is a chance of you vomiting up the ambien. It's a CNS depressant like alcohol, so your going to be drunk with a clear head.



No she's not 'right'.  That's her opinion.  I agree with her you shouldn't use it, but I also have no problem with people doing so.  I also think people that are thinking about using Ambien should not take other hallucinogens either, because they clearly aren't ready for it.  Otherwise they'd just go get some proper hallucinogens.  There would be exceptions to that, but generally people would be turning to this because they think it's safer because it's legal.

----------


## Kuhnada29

tommo, I'm not saying that taking ambien to hallucinate isn't safe. I'm just saying, it's a waste of time. It's not worth the chance of vomiting or having amnesia from the night before. Plus you feel all shitty when you do take ambien...not shitty shitty, but like feel-good, dizzy shitty. There are far better substances to induce hallucinations...like magic shrooms, or even, yes, cannabis. I've hallucinated on cannabis before.

I think what clockradio does is just take the ambien and lie in bed or something.  I don't know.

Hallucinating from ambien is a side effect. It's not even guaranteed you will hallucinate at all. And if you do, You'll be lucky if you even remember it.

----------


## tommo

Yeah I get what you're saying.  BUt I just think it's dumb to say there are better thing or not to do it.  Because it's opinion.  I've seen several people say that it's their favourite drug.  They might tell you not to use Psilocybin mushrooms and to take Ambien instead.

I've hallucinated on Cannabis too.  Usually auditory but visual as well.

Yeah I think hallucinations might be a side effect, but I think it's a pretty common one if you stay up.  Also if you don't like it you can just go to sleep lol
Whereas with other hallucinogens you're basically unable to sleep with sufficient doses.

----------


## Kuhnada29

yea, thats is my opinion...ambien is not a drug that I like. God i felt so shitty the next day. 

melatonin doesn't seem to work for me well either...then again i have a VERY cheap brand from CVS that was like 5 dollars. I think I'm going to try the melatonin pills that are $15.

----------


## tommo

Studies have shown that when you charge more for a bottle of water, the customer thinks it tastes better.  :wink2: 

Hehe I want to try melatonin too though but it's fuckin illegal in Australia.  So is 5-HTP and tryptophan.  Fuckin gay.

----------


## nina

> Hehe I want to try melatonin too though but it's fuckin illegal in Australia.  So is 5-HTP and tryptophan.  Fuckin gay.



Wait...what! Melatonin is illegal? WHY!?? And 5-htp too? That's just messed up. What is wrong with Australia?

----------


## tommo

Lol I know right.  We just ban everything with no evidence.
The U.K and even America at least wait until some evidence is brought up about a danger or something (even if that evidence is false) to ban it.  We just instantly ban shit here.

I think tryptophan there was something about getting high with it and same with 5-HTP.  My guess is big pharma wants you to use their slow working, addictive anti-depressants instead of almost instant (afaik non-addictive) ones.

Melatonin, no idea.

----------


## Kuhnada29

I took 10mg ambien yesterday...as soon as I layed down and closed my eyes I had auditory hallucinations.

----------


## Htowncoupe

> Maybe taking 20 Xanax will have the same effect?
> lol dw I'm not an idiot I was joking.



yea that will have an affect....it will kill you lol

----------


## Kuhnada29

> yea that will have an affect....it will kill you lol



no, you will probably wake up in the hospital with a tube down your dick. 

..ouch

----------


## nina



----------


## pointofbeing

Id be careful with Ambien, I took it a few  times, It brings on the felling and balance of walking in melted lead. But the one time my plasma globe became faces! This scared me and I ended up blacking out, and somehow ended up driving and smashing two wheels of my car. I woke up in my bed and thought my car was vandalized, but to my surprise id gone to the mall crashed into something, came home and thought dogs were chasing me. Our neighbors have no dogs. (blacking out doesn't mean I wasn't aware when it was occurring, just that I literally have no idea of what I did now or even when I came home) It's unassuming some of the time, but it's like a time bomb! Theirs tons of stuff that's illegal that I think are safer than this shit!

----------


## DreamWalker1000

I've been prescriped Ambien for about 4 or 5 months.  I stayed awake once with it and it was definitely surreal walking around North Hollywood and Studio City during the day, but I felt kind of Zombie like.  When I take it and try to do things on the computer, I usually loose focus and fall asleep.  I would obviously never never drive under any circumstances.  Cooking food can also turn out badly, which really for me only ended in leaving a cooked pizza in the microwave all night, no harm no foul there.  Usually I cook gourmet food, and would never attempt this as well.  Could be dangerous.

 When I sleep though the night though it becomes very interesting.  I begin with a thought, and that thought when I close my eyes begins to come to fruition.  Once I decided as I was falling asleep that I would visit my childhood elementary school.  It was almost like being transported there.  I walked the halls and told them how I was doing they gave advice, some very poignant, things I didn't know they were going to say, but truly metaphorical to things going on in my life.  I then decided to fly.  I just jumped up not sure if I can do it and flew around the school.  Coming around one corner, I thought to my self, there will be monkeys around the next corner... and sure enough,  There was a full Marching Band dressed in cute little band outfits playing their instruments and marching.  Mind you I didn't know how these monkeys were gonna show up... I just wanted Monkeys!  The fact they are arranged like this has got to be my subconscious telling me something.  

I had several other dreams that night.  Some poignant, some not so much, but they each told me something about myself.  I really feel that Lucid Dreaming is THE key to helping us through our own psychological issues, and even dealing with financial problems and problems at work.  Through this we can become more of who we are.  Obviously a drug is not the answer to finding this state, and I have heard that some people respond differently and have different side effects.  You don't want to become a slave to a chemical.  Just saying, its worth a shot to see if this could be a tool for your journey.

----------


## PrisonPlanet

ambien can cause horrible side effects (former pharm tech) anyone can research this online, the generic form is  probably popular cause its cheap even without insurance,  i dont know everything but wouldn't take it routinely just for kicks..believe auditory and visual hallucinations are more common (with drug) if you have history of chronic insomnia or constantly stressed/anxiety prone (i took it two years)  had insane hallucinations (not exactly fun) but i helped me sleep..if you wake up with arms or legs shaking do yourself a favor and discontinue

----------

